# 2010 Graphics / BMC Squad



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Are these going to be the stock graphics on upcoming EC90 Aeros or is this for the Pro folks only? 

https://www.cyclingmaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Cadels-ride.jpg


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I would assume only Evans' bike(s) has those graphics. After all, he was on a Canyon when he won the worlds, right? So it's not like the other manufacturers can claim it just 'cause he's on their equipment now.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

pacificaslim said:


> I would assume only Evans' bike(s) has those graphics. After all, he was on a Canyon when he won the worlds, right? So it's not like the other manufacturers can claim it just 'cause he's on their equipment now.


I was referring to the wheel graphics. Not the WC colors. 

photo: sean weide, BMC Racing.


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, those graphics will be available on 2011 wheels.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've seen these on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-EASTON-EC90-AERO-CARBON-WHEELS-CAMPY-NIB-56mm-/260602389625?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cad1ce479


----------

